# How do I encourage my dog to play fetch?



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

I rescued Otto from a shelter when he was 6months old and immediately began training him with various obedience, tricks, and simple commands. He learned everything pretty quickly and does all that is asked of him except "fetch". He knows the command, but sometimes does not see the point of continuously fetching the same object over and over (even with great treats)

He is 9months now and still has the same problem. Could it be possible that he just doesn't like to play fetch? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! I want to play fetch with Otto at the dog park, but he just looks at the ball and leaves.


----------



## edthatsme (Feb 6, 2010)

maybe try being his motivation... like that high energy motive where Otto can relate... like if he gets the first fetch, when hes coming back to you start running the other way with high energy. He might relate it to like playing with other dogs...

or you might try trowing it and fetching it you self...lol i know it sounds funny... but if you throw it and run after it with him and grab it while teasing him to grab it, and run BACK to a specific spot(like where u threw it from), he might find it fun.. If he takes a big interest when you going to get it with him... u can slowly stop running after it....

i showed my dog Sydnee that whatever shes fetching could be very fun.... She use to run to whatever i threw and play with it there and wouldnt bring it back, then i did the running it back from where i threw it, then shes loved bringing back.... i guess the key is to make it very interesting and fun for Otto... and you cannot forget the high energy... cuz when its energy they like, they will focus on it...

i hope i helped a little bit


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

I know how you feel. I adopted the most wonderful boy from Noble and he is limited prey drive. I have never been with a Shep that didnt like to chase or fetch. Keep trying he has finally learned but he really could care less. He only does it because he wants to please me.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

Hah, great idea Eddie. Hehe, it's funny the million little tricks we learn to better our lives with our dogs.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Neither of my dogs were fetchers either...until they saw us playing fetch with another dog and having fun with that dog. Then, they started getting into it and we started with very short, fun sessions and building up from there. We move the ball around to get them excited and jumping around before throwing it.


----------



## edthatsme (Feb 6, 2010)

DensterNY said:


> Hah, great idea Eddie. Hehe, it's funny the million little tricks we learn to better our lives with our dogs.


hehe thanx... i must have look funny, but it worked


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

Maybe he would prefer to fetch a Frisbee or a deflated soccer ball or a stuffed animal. It took a while for Iska to find tennis balls interesting. Now she'll fetch anything and loves to fetch her tug so that we can play that game when she brings it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I had a White Shepherd mix that had pretty low drive for toys. If she was feeling really good, so would fetch a ball a couple of times, but invaraibly she would stop and then looka t me like "You threw it! You go get it" She just was never much interested. 

Argos liked to chase things and would run go get them and bring them back by 10 weeks. Different kind of dog. 

When I would play with Ellie and Argos she liked the chase him getting the ball, but never much cared for the toy itself. 

You can try uping the energy level, you can also try giving the toy more value so he wants to have it, either by trying a different toy or using Ed's suggestion of running out to get it yourself. IN the end though, he just might not be much of a fetcher.


----------

